# Pier Gaff Problem



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I noticed quite a few members on this forum and overall pier fishmen are opposed to using pier gaffs. So my question is what is the solution to the cow nose ray problem? On a normal day on the pier for me ill spend between 6 and 12 hours and usually catch atleast 5-10 cow nose rays in varying weights from 20 pounds to 80 pounds. So do the anglers that are opposed to using pier gaffs just cut their line losing their rig which cost around $2 a piece and 10 minutes to tie? Just sounds like a lot of lost time and money for a trashfish. However i am totally for anyones invention to remove my rig from a rays mouth without gaffing it and throwing it back. Wanna hear peoples thought and their solutions. Thanks


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Use a pier drop net. I have one that is 4 feet across. Just drop it down, scoop up the ray, remove the hook, drop the ray in the net back down to the bottom. The ray usually frees itself from the net in short order and it is no worse for the wear.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

2nd a drop net. And what kind of rig takes 10 mins to tie??? You should pretie your rigs before you go fishing anyway.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Have either of you gentlemen ever used a drop net to lift a 80 pound ray???? That is why you gaff large cobia and Kings because they are just to large for a net that would strain at more then 25 pounds. It would rip it to pieces and I do pretie my rigs but i dont buy them pre made i buy bulk supplies and snell and make my own rigs which takes around 10 minutes a rig because i double check everything from the snell to the leader and my crimps. Does anyone else know a way like bouncing the rod tip to try to free the hook? Ive heard of this before but not sure how well it would work in the crushing mouth of a ray.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

gaff that annoying excuse for a fish ..aim for vitals

if ya feel bad use the thing fer sharkbait


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

757 Fire said:


> Have either of you gentlemen ever used a drop net to lift a 80 pound ray???? That is why you gaff large cobia and Kings because they are just to large for a net that would strain at more then 25 pounds. It would rip it to pieces and I do pretie my rigs but i dont buy them pre made i buy bulk supplies and snell and make my own rigs which takes around 10 minutes a rig because i double check everything from the snell to the leader and my crimps. Does anyone else know a way like bouncing the rod tip to try to free the hook? Ive heard of this before but not sure how well it would work in the crushing mouth of a ray.


plenty nets out there big enough...seen nets pull up 100 pound blacktips...150 pound rays..biggest kings and cobia imaginable..most are custom jobs


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

cut the line dude, most every serious planker makes their own rigs and while it eats up some time, it's the cost of doing business. So cut that flat bastard off and enjoy a cold one while you re-rig:beer:


----------



## holland (Apr 25, 2009)

Cut the line no matter how bad we hate em.To a kid or someone new they are a great catch. I remember when my son caught his first he could not have been happier if it was a citation drum just 
something to think about before you gaff a big ray.Our junk is someone else's treasure.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Can only speak for myself but I don't harm or kill anything I don't intend to eat,
everything has it's purpose being in the ocean,lake or stream.
Jake


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pier Gaff*

I make nets and can assure you that one of my pier nets will handle 100 lbs easily.

If I don't want to land a something, I just slide a knocker rig down the line. This either1) breaks the line at the hook or(2) releases the hook. My hands never touch 

For the larger fish that I'm going to keep, I use a pier gaff. JMHO C2


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Charlie show a pic and instructions on this Knocker Rig. Sound interesting. :beer::beer:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

5-10 rays a day? Find another fishing spot or a better fishing method. But if you do stay with the same place, get a bigger net or at least try to break the ray off. Gaff and release isn't the way to do it.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Lip i am switching spots this year because although the striper and puppy drum fishing was good most of the year the sting rays were ridiculous. Stay away from the NOB pier. and please describe this knocker rig it sounds like exactly what im looking for if you dont wanna describe send me a pm and ill buy one.

I need a mentor some old timer in the ocean view area that wants to show me some tricks and tips..Taking inqueries


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Knocker Rig*

A knocker rig is merely lead weight with a line attached. I use a clip at the top to go on the line. I lower the weight until it gets to the fish/ray; whatever. I pull the weight back up the line for a short distance then put slack in the line to let the weight settle down the line against the hook. I do this repeatedly until something comes loose. Either the hook will break off or come loose. C2


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> A knocker rig is merely lead weight with a line attached. I use a clip at the top to go on the line. I lower the weight until it gets to the fish/ray; whatever. I pull the weight back up the line for a short distance then put slack in the line to let the weight settle down the line against the hook. I do this repeatedly until something comes loose. Either the hook will break off or come loose. C2


Sounds like a handy device for pier or jetty - a long distance de-hooker!

I don't think too many rigs are really that expensive, but it's worth building one of those to at least TRY to de-hook before cutting your line.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Knocker Rig*

There is such a thing as a Knocker Fishing Rig. I did a Google and it shows them.

It places the weight right at the hook and lets it feed out to a swivel; just like a fish finder.

I learned mine from an old Fish head when I was a kid so as an old Fish head, I'll pass it on.

I tie mine by putting a heavy egg sinker on my leader, placing a bead on the line then tying on the hook. The bead keeps the sinker from wearing the knot. You can also snell the hook where the sinker doesn't contact the line if you don't like a bead.

To use, just cast out where the bait works just like a fish finder. When the fish is hooked, the sinker slides until it is right on the fish's face.

Keep a tight line to land the fish.

To release a fish, allow slack to let the sinker slide towards the swivel. Tighten up on the line rather fast to cause the sinker to bang against the hook.

My variation is to keep a large sinker with large split ring or snap with a line attached. I just put the split ring or snap on the line than let it slide down the line. Use the lanyard to make the sinker bang against the hook. Sometimes, you have to shake it to make it go over the swivel down to the hook.

I like my way mo' bettah' because a large sinker flopping around will sometimes cause a 'premature' fish release. That ain't cool. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Release Rig*

The dimensions aren't critical or the wire size. I use a stainless wire about the size of a wire coat hanger. In fact, my prototypes were made with a coat hanger

Look at a wire bucket handle. An 6-8 oz egg sinker is the handle itself with the two arms extending up to go on the line.

I tried to send a picture but it's obvious that I need more training. Sorry C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Release*

I think, repeat, think that this crude picture will show you what I'm talking about.

You merely take a piece of wire, bend it 90* then put a loop on the end. Put the egg sinker on, then bend the end up 90* and put a loop in the end.

These arms don't have to be long; just enough to clear the body of the sinker.

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=8cedf1f5435be05e6cbbd47cbb382743

Check it out and let me know if it works for you. 

Thanks for your patience C2


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

I live on Nags Head Pier once pin rigging begins and I can't recall a day when 10 rays were caught and can't think of a day when even five were caught. And if five WERE caught they weren't caught by the same angler. A good drop net can bring up most IF they'll fit in it. However we generally don't bring them up, but cut them off. It's easy getting them up, but not so easy getting them back in. Plus they pose a significant risk of someone getting hurt once they're on the deck. 

Please don't kill 'em. if you're on NHP, I'll pay for the rigs you lose. DO NOT GAFF 'EM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newguy101 (Dec 29, 2008)

OBX_Nomad said:


> I live on Nags Head Pier once pin rigging begins and I can't recall a day when 10 rays were caught and can't think of a day when even five were caught. And if five WERE caught they weren't caught by the same angler. A good drop net can bring up most IF they'll fit in it. However we generally don't bring them up, but cut them off. It's easy getting them up, but not so easy getting them back in. Plus they pose a significant risk of someone getting hurt once they're on the deck.
> 
> Please don't kill 'em. if you're on NHP, I'll pay for the rigs you lose. DO NOT GAFF 'EM!!!!!!!!!


lost 8,364 rigs last year,just make the check out to cash:beer:kidding that's a nice offer


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

a drop net works fine. its no easier to pull a stingray up on a gaff that will kill it for no reason then in a net that will release it safely. and if its too big just cut your line losin rigs is a part of fishing. theres no reason to kill a fish or a stingray unless you have some type of use for it.


----------

